# Weight lifting really helps my joints...



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm working out on and off from age 15 but never with much heavy weight. In that time span I was on maybe all together 5 years only. Another characteristic is that I do a lot of pull ups and downs. I do not do squats at all as imo mother Earth presses my spine down all day every day. And pull ups do opposite of it - spine extension.

As I get older, 58, I notice that joints aren't so smooth like before. But I notice if I start going to gym again that joints improve right away. I wasn't there for 3 months or so and went back in October. However, nr 1 rule is if you didn't lift for months to start with much less than what you can lift so for body to adapt to weights again. I somewhat hurt my shoulder but now with really lifting light weight, only 45 pounds or so I'm back. I leg press say 270 pounds (edit 6x2x45, so all together 540 pounds) but did last a few sessions only 90 pounds.

IMO go try for yourself to gym if weight lifting helps you feel itself better. Obviously only on days off. Lifting only at weekends would be enough. When you are there do 5-6 sessions with minimum weight till your body adjusts.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Ditch the machines and do squats, they strengthen you like no other exercise.

Deadlifts are great too, but right now I'm doing a block without any.

Superset both with pullups or chinups to help with decompression.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I haven’t lifted weights since high school playing football. Never had a gym membership. Never needed it lifting, climbing, hanging rock, working overhead etc. Who needs it


Mike


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Everyone needs it. Labor tends to lock you into certain motions and can create a lot of weak spots.

Strength training helps bridge the gaps.

I do a lot of deadlifting in late winter when work is really slow, keeps the back and glutes strong and ready for the upcoming season each spring.

Nobody ever wishes they were weaker, especially when doing some weird task at work.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Follow me around a week you won’t need dead lifting, you’ll feel dead though

Mike


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm pushing almost 300 on bench for the first time in decades.
Great stress reliever and makes the work less of effort. Shrug...when I'm real busy I dont


----------



## Platesurfer (Feb 9, 2019)

I really really miss it. I'm finding now it's taking too much out of me on top of a really physical work day. Mostly doing body weight exercises. Used to have a 3 lift max over 1000lbs now focussing on overall health and longevity. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Squats are tremendous but I don't do them. Never did too much since half my life has been on ladders and roofs. In general we are on our feet all day to be tight.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Follow me around a week you won’t need dead lifting, you’ll feel dead though
> 
> Mike


I feel ya.

Working out a few days a week helps with that though.

I don't even push very hard. Yesterday I did 3 top sets of squats and 5 sets of chinups and called it a day. Enough to keep the hinges greased and to sweat for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

At 1 time moons ago I did 300 push ups a day 50 to a set. Again many moons ago. Jimmy Ellis, a pro boxer from Louisville Ky. did 500 a day

Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I get out of bed every morning.

Seems to work for me.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I think I’m gonna have to rig a sink bedside so I can splash my face w/some cold water before standing


Mike


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I need to get back to it. Been planning on it. The biggest thing for me is getting back into the routine.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It's very easier to fall out of regimen than get one going. I go in and out but never drift to far away from it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The toughest part of running is putting on your sneakers.


----------

